# Dog Walking and Pushing Pram



## Mishmo76

I have 3 small dogs (2 westies and a yorkie). Has anyone any experience of the best way to walk all 3 and push a pram.
Any leads etc that are best or even a pram recommendations!.

They walk well on the lead most of the time but wondered had anyone advice apart from getting someone to walk them with me which won't always be an option.

Thanks

Michelle


----------



## lucylou99

hi michelle 
ive been thinking the same thing...i have a fairly large dog who can get abit keen when he wants to go a particular way!
me and my partner (well mainly me) have been concerned about walking the dog with the pram and have decided to use a friends old push chair to try it out and get the dog used to it and figure out the best way ourselves before ickle bubba arrives. so fingers crossed!!! 
think we will do it in the dark otherwise people might think we r a little strange pushing an empty pram around lol 
good luck and ill let u know what we find out with our experiment or if i find anything that might help 
xxxx lucy, bubba and ted (the dog)


----------



## 1st_timer

I have two small dogs and have been thinking about this. Most of the time it will be me and OH walking the dogs and the baby so it's not a problem. When it's just me I am going to use a baby bjorn baby carrier so I can have a dog in each hand

xxx


----------



## Mishmo76

Ahhhhhhh never thought about a baby carrier!! Only thing I would be worried about would be falling over if the dogs saw something that attracted their attention. In the yorkies case fresh air lol. 
Having major pram dilemas between the dogs and the steps at the front of the house!.

Thanks as always ladies

Michelle xx


----------



## 1st_timer

Mishmo76 said:


> Ahhhhhhh never thought about a baby carrier!! Only thing I would be worried about would be falling over if the dogs saw something that attracted their attention. In the yorkies case fresh air lol.
> Having major pram dilemas between the dogs and the steps at the front of the house!.
> 
> Thanks as always ladies
> 
> Michelle xx

haha!!! My griffons are exactly the same...look mum look over there...but boys there's nothing there!!!

I just couldn't think of another solution as I think I may find it hard to get the boys to the park with a pushchair - however as I have my pushchair I might give it go!

Even if I will look a bit crazy! 'No no...the baby hasn't arrived yet - I'm just walking the pushchair. D'uh!'

xxx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

i have a boxer. i find its just too much hasstle to walk him with the pram although he does walk well.....
if hes coming i put Ruby in the sling which makes life a lot easier!!!!


----------



## hivechild

If you can find the time, practice a lot getting them to walk heeling close to you while you're pushing the pram about. Just remember to never attach/tie the leash to the pram to keep your hands free! It might seem obvious, but you'd be surprised how often I've seen people do just that.


----------



## soozys1902

ummmmm wondered this myself, but i have a great dane


----------



## girl friday

Me and DH have had the same thoughts! Usually DH walks our border collie in the morningas and I walk her in the evenings, but during my summer holidays (when I got my BFP) I was walking her twice a day. Whilst she is very good on the lead I wanted her to get used to the route I would be taking as I got bigger and after LO arrives. 

She quickly got used to the new route to the park, which is better lit and takes me over pedestrian crossings rather than me crossing between parked cars over a busy road. DH also walks her this way as it keeps the route familiar to her so if I have to stop walking her nearer the end of my pregnancy, she'll still be familiar with the route I will take her.


----------



## Babybug

I have been wondering about this recently, we were going to use a sling but, Last week my dog was attacked by a rotweiller when she was out with my husband and he literally had to wrestle the other dog off my dogs head, what if hed had had the baby with him, he couldnt have done anything for fear the rottie would hurt the baby strapped to his front. There again if bubs was in the pram the rottie could have turned her attentions there.


----------



## kitty_kitty

I have 2 lurchers and i will be using a carrier if jsut me and when both of us we have an all terrian type pram / pushchair.

They are usually very good on lead only prblems is other peoples dogs!!!!

To be honest after suffering from SPD i cannot wait to get out walking again


----------



## hivechild

Babybug said:


> I have been wondering about this recently, we were going to use a sling but, Last week my dog was attacked by a rotweiller when she was out with my husband and he literally had to wrestle the other dog off my dogs head, what if hed had had the baby with him, he couldnt have done anything for fear the rottie would hurt the baby strapped to his front. There again if bubs was in the pram the rottie could have turned her attentions there.

Scary! Depending on where I'm walking with my dog, I actually carry mace for this reason. I'm more worried about being attacked by a dog/having another dog attack mine than I am of having a person jump me!

After the baby is born, it'll be a couple months before it's even warm enough for me to take him out on walks with the dog, but I'll have netting or a rain shield to discourage any other dogs from poking their noses into the stroller. I'd be too worried to use a baby carrier for fear of being jumped on or knocked over.


----------



## minnieb

We've got 3 dogs (2 mastiffs and a yorkie). The mastiffs we don't walk in public (take to private land) bc although they are extremely soft and friendly, they are huge and we find that ppl sort of get intimidated by them (cross to the other side of the road, etc) BUT if I did walk them together, I would get one of those leads that has 2 collar attachments at the end iykwim. That way, u can just hold one lead for 2 dogs so there's less chance of them all getting tangled up. They prob have them at pets at home or somewhere similar...


----------



## nov_mum

We have a very keen Springer spaniel who is rather strong for a medium sized dog. We have brought a head collar called a Gentle Leader (halti is another brand) and she walks like an angel along side the pram. I found if difficult to walk her prior to being pregnant without a head collar but now it is easy peasy and she comes on all of our walks.


----------



## kate.m.

soozys1902 said:


> ummmmm wondered this myself, but i have a great dane

Me too!! Luckily they're great dogs to have around children, but i am worried about walking her whilst pushing a pram. Nothing's impossible tho: i once knew of a lady who had 2 great danes.... and only _1 arm_! I figure that if she can walk 2 with only 1 arm, then a can walk 1 with a pram, coz i can have 1 hand on each?

She's not the best behaved dog on the lead either, pulls quite a bit.


----------



## charliebear

We have a staffy and he's always eager to get to the field. 

OH likes a normal harness and lead, but I hate the pulling. :growlmad:
I was going to buy a Halti but was advised to buy a Easy walk harness. Its worked wonders. 

OH was ill a couple of weeks ago so me and AJ in the pram were left to walk doggie, Used the normal harness and extendable lead -I'll never do that again, I was constantly correcting the dog, stopping, him pulling. :dohh:
I dug out the Easy walk harness and a very short rope lead for walk later on. Doggy didnt pull, no corrections and we had a fabulous walk. :happydance: 

I couldnt recommend the Easy walk harness enough. :thumbup:

Minnieb - we have mixed reactions to our Staffy, (obviously we know he's a softy) people either cross the road, ask about/to stroke or let the kids run up to him???

EDIT: Edited to correct harness name :dohh:


----------



## dali

i have a lab who does get a little over xelous on the lead at times , but mostly walks well.. i have never had any real issues with walking her and pushing the pram, i walk her with the pushchair daily. ( actually i look after my friends dog too sometimes and have walked with the 2 of them and the pushchair with no real issues. and on different occasions when i have had my niece (2 1/2) she has walked on the left of pushchair ( with reigns if near roads) while my dog walks on the right, still not unbearable :)
the one thing i will say , is get a pushchair with one bar handle, instead of 2 seperate ones, as they aremuch easier to steer one handed if you need to. ( i couldnt be without my 3 wheeler with pneumatic tyres too, it makes walking on grass/ dirt roads much easier )
other than that practice before baby comes walking next to the pushchair and just take walks easy while they get used to walking next to it , and you get used to holding on to them while pushing.

oh and i definatly dont recommendan extendable lead while pushing the pushchair , as it makes it really hard to hold the pushchair handle at the same time. i would just use a normal lead ( not one of the shiny silky type ones that slip striaght through your hand easily) and keep all 3 dogs in one hand holding tightly to both them and the pushchair . it will be fine :)


----------



## Livia

I'm thinking of using a sling for the baby. Also it helps that I normally use a "hands-free" leash.. that is, I attach the (extensible) leash to one of those little bags that strap around your waist/hips. I also carry in it everything for the walk (poop bags, small torch, treats,...). It's very handy even now. I do hold the leash with my hand as well when there's special danger, like crossing a road, but it's more relaxed this way.
I hope I'll manage that way...


----------



## LyndsayLou

1st_timer said:


> Mishmo76 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhh never thought about a baby carrier!! Only thing I would be worried about would be falling over if the dogs saw something that attracted their attention. In the yorkies case fresh air lol.
> Having major pram dilemas between the dogs and the steps at the front of the house!.
> 
> Thanks as always ladies
> 
> Michelle xx
> 
> haha!!! My griffons are exactly the same...look mum look over there...but boys there's nothing there!!!
> 
> I just couldn't think of another solution as I think I may find it hard to get the boys to the park with a pushchair - however as I have my pushchair I might give it go!
> 
> Even if I will look a bit crazy! 'No no...the baby hasn't arrived yet - I'm just walking the pushchair. D'uh!'
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

:haha: :haha: :haha::rofl:


----------

